# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  آموزش رشنال رز

## amir.NET2

دوستان اینم از آموزش کامل رشنال رز

----------


## miimii

با سلام.
مقاله شما را مطالعه کردم.
اول : خسته نباشید به شما می گویم.
دوم : انتقاد
به نظر من وقتی یک مقاله علمی به زبان عامیانه نوشته شود باعث می شود که خوانایی مستند را کاهش دهد.اگر رمان بود شاید شاید این کار جایز بود ولی در مورد مطالب فنی و تخصصی گمان نمی کنم.
سوم : پیشنهاد
می توانید مواردی که در ذیل به آنها اشاره می کنم را در جهت کامل شدن به صورت نکته به مستندتان اضافه کنید 
مثلا اگر بخواهیم در UC Diagram رابطه Include و یا Extend را ترسیم کنیم چگونه باید انجام دهیم
و یا رابطه Aggregation و یا روابط دیگر که به صورت Default در bar نیست چگونه باید اضافه کنیم.

موفق باشید

----------


## arshia_

سلام
ممنون از ارسال این نسخه آموزشی
اگر ممکنه فونت استاندارد برای این متن به کار ببرید
مثلا از فونت زر یا لوتوس با اندازه 12 استفاده کنید و دوباره تبدیل به pdf کنید
در هر صورت ممنون

----------


## ShimaSh

سلام.
مقاله خیلی خوبی بود و اتفاقا من خیلی هم لازم داشتم. مــــــرسی
از چه سایتی می تونم نرم افزار رشنال رو دنلود کنم؟

----------


## manager

> با سلام.
> مقاله شما را مطالعه کردم.
> اول : خسته نباشید به شما می گویم.
> دوم : انتقاد
> به نظر من وقتی یک مقاله علمی به زبان عامیانه نوشته شود باعث می شود که خوانایی مستند را کاهش دهد.اگر رمان بود شاید شاید این کار جایز بود ولی در مورد مطالب فنی و تخصصی گمان نمی کنم.
> سوم : پیشنهاد
> می توانید مواردی که در ذیل به آنها اشاره می کنم را در جهت کامل شدن به صورت نکته به مستندتان اضافه کنید 
> مثلا اگر بخواهیم در UC Diagram رابطه Include و یا Extend را ترسیم کنیم چگونه باید انجام دهیم
> و یا رابطه Aggregation و یا روابط دیگر که به صورت Default در bar نیست چگونه باید اضافه کنیم.
> ...


آقا Amir.Net2 برای بار دوم لطفا منبع تون رو ذکر کنید تا این طوری باعث سوء تفاهم نشه و در ضمن برای احترام به حقوق IT و کپی رایت مولفین این مهم از واجبات است !

----------


## amir.NET2

آقای manager عزیز اگه لطف کنید E-Book رو باز کنید اطلاعات کاملی از نویسنده این مقاله

به همراه آدرس ایمیل و وب سایت ایشان می توانید ببینید

در ضمن ایشان برای اطلاعات بیشتر شماره تماس هم دادن !

موفق باشید

----------


## delphi developer

با تشکر از مقالتون برای من یه سوال در مورد RequiesitPro وجود داره که می خواستم از تون بپرسم:
از یکی از اساتید شنیدم که  RequisitPro امکانی برای تولید Prototype از روی نیازمندی هایی که در آن وارد میکنیم داره. آیا شما اطلاعاتی در این مورد داره؟
(با تشکر پیشاپیش از جوابتون لطفا در مورد چیستی و چگونگی Prototype  توضیح نفرمائید)

----------


## PersianAmir

سلام
ممنون از مقاله شما دوست عزیز
هنوز به صورت کامل مطالعه نکردم اما در ابتدای هر صفحه جمله غم انگیزی وجود دارد منظورم همان در زندگی زخم هایی هست که ...
به نظر من وقتی یک مقاله می نویسید و هدفتان آموزش مطلبی به هموطنان خودتان است و هیچ چشمداشتی به اجر دنیوی اون ندارید پس می توانید با قرار دادن جملات شاد انرژی مثبت بدهید.
در هر صورت ممنون از مقاله
امیدوارم در انتهای مقاله به حالت افسردگی نروم.
شوخی کردم موفق باشید و ممنون

----------


## **sara**

سلام امیر 
من این فایل (rational.rar)رو دانلود کردم ولی اجرا نمیشه. از چه نرم افزاری برای اجراش باید استفاده کنم؟

----------


## smhoseyni

> با تشکر از مقالتون برای من یه سوال در مورد RequiesitPro وجود داره که می خواستم از تون بپرسم:
> از یکی از اساتید شنیدم که  RequisitPro امکانی برای تولید Prototype از روی نیازمندی هایی که در آن وارد میکنیم داره. آیا شما اطلاعاتی در این مورد داره؟
> (با تشکر پیشاپیش از جوابتون لطفا در مورد چیستی و چگونگی Prototype  توضیح نفرمائید)


خیر، RequisitePro چنین امکانی ندارد. در RequitePro شما صرفا می‌توانید انواع نیازمندی‌هایتان و صفات آنها و روابط ردگیری میان آنها را مشخص کنید. البته امکان اتصال به rose و الحاق مستندات word رو هم دارد.

----------


## samaram

بسیار ممنون و متشکر.
حالا میشه یه کمک دیگه بکنید؟ نصب رشنال رز خیلی سخته. میشه مراحل نصبش رو توضیح بدید؟ 
بازم ممنون

----------


## برنامه نويس نابغه

با سلام:
خيلي عالي بود....فقط مي خواستم كه نرم افزار اينو از كجا دانلود كنم.
با تشكر----------امير زارع

----------


## hadigasemi

سلام مطلب خوبی بود اگه مطالبه بیشتری دارید ممنون مبشم در سایت قرار بدید.

----------


## afiyat

:قلب: سلام
فکر کنم واسه امروز من جدید ترین کاربر عضو شده هستم

همه خوبین؟
منم خوبم

عرض شود ممنون از این مقاله باحالتون
بد جور لازم داشتم
فقط موندم از کجا نرم افزارش رو دانلود کنم

محبت میکنید اگر سایتی واسه دانلود معرفی کنید


مرسی از همگی :قلب:

----------


## afiyat

با‍ژم شلام
ما كه رفتيم اين رشنال رو خريديم
اما لطفا يكي بياد طريقه نصبش رو بگـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــه

همكاري نداريناااااااااا :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ممنون ميشم آموزش نصبش رو ايميل كنيد يا تو سايت قرار بدين

با تشكر از همه دوستان
از حرفام ناراحت نشينا 
من كلا آدم شوخي هستم

----------


## ERIKA

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان
بفرمایید اینم آموزش نصب رشنال روز 2004
البته سعی کردم حسابی فشرده اش کنم  :لبخند:

----------


## mehra89

چطور از فونت فارسي در رشنال رز استفاده كنيم؟

----------


## ERIKA

> چطور از فونت فارسي در رشنال رز استفاده كنيم؟


 
با سلام خدمت شما
این مسیر را دنبال کنید.امیدوام حل بشه ...ولی روی بعضی سیستم ها هر کاریش بکنید بازم مشکل حل نمیشه ...حلا شما امتحان کنید بالاخره اینم یک راهه دیگه
contorol panel>>regional and language option >>tab advanced>>ghesmat default user account user setting>>>tik APPLY all........ 
را بزنید و بعد هم پیغامی که می دهد را تایید کنید به احتمال خیلی زیاد مشکل علامت سوال ها حل خواهد شدو فونت ها روی برنامه های نصبشده اعمال خواهد شد
اگر نشد با یک با ریست سیستم حتما دیگر حل خواهد شد.

----------


## sahar.r

بابت فایل آموزشی رشنال رز متشکرم ، لطفا آموزش نصب آن را هم در سایت قرار دهید

----------

